# 0137 B******anruf



## Anonymous (2 Juli 2005)

Guten Tag ,

ich habe eben euren Beitrag zu [...edit...]anrufe 0137 ........ gelesen.

Ich habe heute so nen Anruf bekommen die Nr. ist 01377377737, ich habe auch nicht darauf geachtet und habe zurückgerufen. Da spielte sich dann am anderen Ende ein Band ab. ..... Vielen Dank für Ihren Anruf sie haben leider nicht gewonnen . Versuchen Sie es doch nocheinmal wir haben viele Preise zu gewinnen . Dieser Abruf kostet Sie 0.89 Cent (?) aus dem deutschen Festnetz............

Daraufhin habe ich jetzt im Internet nach der Nr. gesucht und bin auf eure Seite gestoßen.

Nach Erhalt meiner Telefonrechnung werde ich auf jeden Fall Anzeige erstatten. 

Ehrlich gesagt finde ich es unmöglich, dass sowas heutzutage überhaupt noch funktioniert. Wir können technisch alles möglich machen und [...edit...] nicht mal nen Riegel vorschieben.  :evil: 

Die Nr. die mich angerufen hat habe ich noch nicht im Internet gelesen von daher ist es vielleicht interessant für die Regulierungsbehörde.

MfG Mella

_Posting leicht entschärft. Dino/mod_


----------



## Reducal (2 Juli 2005)

*01377377737*



			
				mella schrieb:
			
		

> 01377377737
> 
> Nach Erhalt meiner Telefonrechnung werde ich auf jeden Fall Anzeige erstatten.



Eine gute Idee, blos am zu erwartenden Erfolg fehlt mir zumindest der Glaube. Gucke mal außerdem in diese zwei Veröffentlichungen hier rein, da steht bereits einiges, was man dagegen machen kann:

http://www.dialerhilfe.de/news/050315_01.php
http://www.dialerschutz.de/servicenummern-handy-lockanruf.php


----------

